# Worldmark Any Difference in What Months to Buy



## jlfernandez5 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking to purchase Worldmark and I currently own Fairfield. This would be my first Worldmark purchase and in looking at the different contracts offered I see that I can purchase several different months and depending on the Month purchased resale the  price changes. What month is best to buy and why? Is it also true that the first contract that you purchase whatever month you get is then your renewal month even if you purchase another contract with a different month latter? I've read that it is best to purchase a smaller amount of points and then rent additional points as needed. If I can't do short notification stays and am only looking for full weeks at a time does this still follow. I will be looking at 2 bedroom reservations durring prime time because of my childrens schedules and see that most 2bdrms durring prime time are about 10,000 points. I'm also interested in Trading into II and was wondering How many points it would normally take to get a 2bedroom with II as an exchange. In otherwords can you deposit a one bedroom or studio and expect to upgrade to a 2 bedroom as I can with RCI.
Thanks in advance for all the feedback!
Joe


----------



## mtngal (Jan 7, 2007)

The month in WorldMark is an anniversary month - the month when you get the next years points credited to your account.  It doesn't matter which month it is as far as an ongoing thing.  However, if you are looking at buying now, an account that has a March anniversary might be worth more to you (and would probably cost more) than one that has an anniversary date of October, because you will get your next years credits that much sooner.  The trick to that might be if the account had 2 years worth of credits banked - credits are only good for two years so you would need to make a reservation with the earlier year's points before they expire at the end of the anniversary month.

Whether you buy all the points you need or whether you rent is a personal decision.  I like having a sure thing and hate having to scramble around and deal with individuals who might or might not be honest or having to count on someone being around renting their credits at a reasonable price when I need to rent, so I own enough points for my normal needs.  YMMV.


----------



## Judy (Jan 7, 2007)

If you can only use a two-bedroom in prime time, I wouldn't suggest that you try to deposit a Worldmark one-bedroom and look for an upgrade.
Worldmark has two types of exchange arrangements with RCI and II.  With "confirm first", you request what you want and when you get a confirmation, Worldmark subtracts the credits from your account and transfers them to the exchange company.  Currently it costs 10,000 credits for a two-bedroom in red season. "Confirm first" is the only way to have guaranteed high trading power using Worldmark.
If you "deposit first", Worldmark picks the unit for you.  You might get a good trader and be able to exchange it for an upgrade, expecially during the flexchange period, but it's very possible that your deposit will be a dog and you won't be able to exchange it for anything you want during prime time.


----------

